# Can you reuse the screen?



## aga25 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm really new to the whole screen printing and really want to know more before getting myself into this business. 

After you burn you design on to the screen and print (let's say 10 shirts), can you reuse the screen and burn a new design on it? I mean on the same spot where you had the other design. Thank You.


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, There is a stencil remover to remove the film or emulsion from the screen. Then you can reapply film/emulsion and burn another screen. There are probably some videos of this online somewhere.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Aga25,
Buy yourself some books and videos about screenprinting and you will find the info on how easy it is to do this.


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

these guys are pretty good: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

there's tons of videos on the screen printing process by these guys at no cost to you.


----------



## aga25 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ken Styles said:


> Hi Aga25,
> Buy yourself some books and videos about screenprinting and you will find the info on how easy it is to do this.


Hello Ken, I watched many videos but I don't think that I've ever seen someone taking a screen with an burned in design, wash it off (not sure about this step), put new emulsion on the screen and burn a new film with a design on it. That's why I'm not really sure how you get an old design off.


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

aga25 said:


> Hello Ken, I watched many videos but I don't think that I've ever seen someone taking a screen with an burned in design, wash it off (not sure about this step), put new emulsion on the screen and burn a new film with a design on it. That's why I'm not really sure how you get an old design off.


to reclaim a stencil:

YouTube - Basic Screen Printing - Step 9 - Reclaiming Your Screen

to degrease and coat a stencil:

YouTube - Basic Screen Printing - Step 3 - Screen Preparation

to burn a new stencil:

YouTube - Basic Screen Printing - Step 6 - Exposing the Screen


or, 

1) clean screen of all ink
2) wet screen
3) apply reclaiming solution or stencil remover with scrubber
4) let sit for 20 seconds
5) rinse
6) apply degreasing solution and scrub in thorughly
7) rinse
8) dry
9) coat screen with new emulsion
10) dry
11) expose!


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.ulano.com/video/CapillaryStencilUlano.wmv

http://www.ulano.com/video/EmulsionStencilUlano20min.wmv

Ulano primers on capillary film and direct emulsion. Both have sections near the end that show reclaiming the mesh.

Remember:

 If the stencil is not well exposed, it won't reclaim well
 Stencil remover attacks the crosslinks that held the stencil in the mesh in the first place
 Never let the stencil remover dry in the mesh - It freezes the stencil
 A pressure washer helps to speed washout


----------



## Olarion (Dec 11, 2007)

Nope - One and it's done. I currently has 487,896 screens in my shop. You should see the bonfire that is eternally burning outside of my shop. 

ha! I'm in a funny mode... it was too classic not to post.

Welcome to the wonderful world of chasing the perfect shirt.


----------



## aga25 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, you guys are the best. The last one is a little weird but it's all good. Thank you all again!


----------



## el terrible (Dec 3, 2007)

emulsion remover //pressure washer// results

-bests


----------



## Olarion (Dec 11, 2007)

aga25 said:


> Thanks guys, you guys are the best. The last one is a little weird but it's all good. Thank you all again!


 Call it what you will, over in my neck of the woods we simply call it "having a little fun". Meant nothing by it. Was simply "making a joke." Guess you'd have to know me. 
...all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------

